# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Tomas Heliot e ka hulumtuar Hënën para Galileut

## RaPSouL

"Hartat e Hënës", të cilat i ka krijuar anglezi pak i njohur Tomas Heliot, do të ekspozohen për nder të kremtimit të vitit 2009 si Vit ndërkombëtar i astronomisë.
Ekspertët pohojnë se kanë dëshmuar se krijuesi i këtyre hartave, Tomas Heliot, e ka tejkaluar Galileo Gelileun dhe ka qenë njeriu i parë, i cili e ka vëzhguar Hënën nëpërmjet teleskopit, shkruan BBC.
Filozofit italian ky nder i është treguar në dhjetor të vitit 1609, por disa dokumente nga arkivi në Saseksin Perëndimor tregojnë se Helioti ka vizatuar fotografi nga Hëna disa muaj më parë.
Vizatimet e Hënës Heliot, krijuar në vitin 1612 dhe 1613, siç thekson historiani i Oksfordit Alan Çepmen e shënojnë "lindjen e kartografisë moderne".
"Tomas Heliot jo vetëm se më 26 korrik të vitit 1609 ka qenë njeriu i parë i cili e ka fotografuar trupin astronomik, duke u shërbyer me teleskop, por shumë shpejtë pastaj është bërë edhe kartograf i shkëlqyer lunar", deklaroi Çempen.
"Vizatime të ngjashme nuk ka pasur në 30 vitet e ardhshme. Tragjikisht, por për këtë askush nuk e ka ditur deri para pak kohësh, prandaj Galileu i ka marrë të gjitha meritat".
Helioti ka qenë njeri i pasur, mirëpo nuk ka pretenduar për famë dhe pasuri, për dallim nga Galileu, theskon Çempen.
Harta e parë e Hënës, të cilën e ka krijuar më 26 korrik të vitit 1609, do të ekspozohet kësaj vere në Firencë, si pjesë e ekspozitës kushtuar Galileut. 

Alsat

----------

